# Barber Stylist Laws/Regs?



## close2realize (Sep 29, 2014)

I am a licensed Barber/Stylist in the USA. I have an EU Visa (as I married to an EU citizen), and am looking to move back to Spain, but I am wondering what regulations I need to worry about in order to set up a salon/barber shop there? 
I have googled this 100 different ways, and so far come up with scratch!!
Can anyone help me? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

close2realize said:


> I am a licensed Barber/Stylist in the USA. I have an EU Visa (as I married to an EU citizen), and am looking to move back to Spain, but I am wondering what regulations I need to worry about in order to set up a salon/barber shop there?
> I have googled this 100 different ways, and so far come up with scratch!!
> Can anyone help me? Thanks


:welcome:

afaik, there are no rules regarding qualifications, inasmuch as no-one checks if you're qualified 

you will, however need an opening licence from the local ayuntamiento/town hall ( exact requirements can & will vary from town to town ) & the usual public liability insurances


----------



## Your Europe (Apr 10, 2013)

According to the regulated professions database, barber/stylist is not regulated in Spain. If you want to make sure, you can also contact Ms Gloria Nistal Rosique at Subdirección General de Títulos y Reconocimiento de Cualificaciones in the Spanish education ministry: Ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte, Paseo del Prado, 28, 28014 Madrid, ESPAÑA / SPAIN, Tel: +34 91 506 5636, Fax: +34 91 506 5706, E-mail: gloria.nistal＠mecd.es, Website: Inicio - Ministerio de Educación, Cultura y Deporte. She is Spain's National Contact Point for professional qualifications. 
Via Your Europe: Porfessional qualifications.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Another thing you will have to bear in mind is that, if you are self-employed you will have to pay the Autonomo rate of Social Security contributions of about €260 per month irrespective of how much money you take in addition to Spanish Income tax which is pro-rata on your earnings. As an American citizen, you will also fall foul of the US IRS requirement to pay tax to the US on your worldwide income.


----------



## samiwaheed98 (10 mo ago)

Can anyone help me to move to Spain I own a barber apron business and what is the procedure?


----------

